# Big Boy 4014 coming to St Louis Aug 29.



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Just saw that 4014 is coming. I will go see the big brute.
4014 will leave Aug 30. It will pass about 1 mile from my house.
So I will see it a couple times. I know the route it wll leave St Louis,
but not the route it will come to St Louis. I will go to the UP Steam site
and it should tell me where 4014 will be before St Louis and that will tell
me the route it will come to St Louis. On Aug 30, after leaving St Louis,
it will stop at the Kirkwood station for 30 minutes. Krkwood station is 
about 4 miles from my house. I have been waiting to see 4014 since it
hit the rails after restoration. I have seen 3985 and 844 at Kirkwood station. Its
a good spot to see a steam engine.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Don't forget to take the camera.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Tom, I will take it. I need to get me a SD card. My other cards are full.
LOL, too many wall pics.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Coming through Chester, Illinois too near that date and/or time. Wish I could be there, but I will be working. I really hate to miss it.


----------



## Refugee (Oct 2, 2019)

Caught 4014 in Texas


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Love that whistle


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

I wish I could have seen it under power. I am getting up early to go see it in Houston tomorrow. I will be taking my 6 year old granddaughter along as she is really getting to like trains now.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

That would be nice to see but will be in Michigan that weekend. 

Kenny


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Steve I used to live in Houston. Been in St Louis for awhile now. Have fun tomorrow. She will love the Big Boy.

Kenny, I used to live in the UP . Seemed like it snowed for 9 months of the year. We were about 80 miles south
of Canada. I thought maybe you would run over to St Louis to see 4014. Have fun.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Anywhere near the Houghton/Hancock area?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Michael, Escanaba


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I was there once.

My ex-FIL has a farm house north of Houghton near the airport where my ex and I vacationed every summer.


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

I got to Houston today and saw the static display. I took two of my daughters (28 and 26 year olds) and my 7 year old granddaughter. It is an impressive piece of machinery and even more impressive close up. The display was at the Amtrak station and they did something I had not expected. The train was split and the power section turned around (well, moved to the rear of the train) for display. Big Boy was nose to tail with the observation car. For anyone curious, they used an SD-70M as the diesel helper on this run.

The UP Experience car was open to walk through. That was interesting but a little disappointing. It just has display boards on the walls giving the history of UP and some related facts. I liked seeing it and learned some stuff, but the kids were not impressed. The older two are just not as into trains as I am, while the granddaughter is into riding and controlling them, not learning about them as much.

I was impressed with UP as a company for the way they had this set up. In addition to the train itself, they had a couple of booths with other information on train safety and general UP information. A lot of coolers with free water bottles spread throughout the display area (better than 90 degree heat). They were also giving everyone free paper fans to use. Masks were required to go in the Experience car but not while outdoors (this will probably vary at other stops based on state and local laws) and if you needed one, they had free good quality cloth masks to give out. I thought they would have one time paper masks, so I was a little surprised at this. 

All in all, it was a good day and we enjoyed the train. Then work called with problems and wanted me back in the office.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I am sure it was worth the effort to go see Big Boy. Looking forward to going. My younger son was really into trains when he was around 10 years old. He really enjoyed train watching with me then. We talked about seeing a Big Boy some day running. As he got into his teens his love of trains waned. Till the point he cares very little about trains today. He was very excited when I told him 4014 was coming to town. At this point he does not know if he can get off work to
see 4014. He is going to try. He is 42 now and remembers our talks about a Big Boy. Hope he can get off work.


----------



## rgs455 (Sep 19, 2015)

I’m thinking of going to Kirkwood or Pacific. Parking might be a challenge in Kirkwood though.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I thought the same thing on parking in Kirkwood. I need to check and see if 4014 is stopping in Pacific.
I do not remember. Pacific not that far from me. I actually thought about a pic on the bridge over Hiway 141.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

So, is the forthcoming BigBoy loco run exclusive to S scalers only….? 

Coulda been posted in any number of more appropriate sections….but at least it was posted, I guess….


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Mopac, we are counting on you for a couple of pictures. Last time I saw 4014 was at the LA fairgrounds just prior to UP moving it out to start the rebuild. I doubt it will ever come anywhere near me, its unlikely UP will negotiate trackage rights with the BNSF to visit us.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Parking is going to be a bear Sunday or Monday. Places are charging 40.00 for a parking place. That is not right.
4014 arrives in StLouis tomorrow. Leaves Monday. I have a feeling Kirkwood will be a mess. We have alot of train
fans around here. I will do my best guys.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

$40 for a parking space for an hour or two in suburban St. Louis is funny. Maybe just stop at a grade crossing further down the line when 4014 is leaving town.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Or drive to Chester, Illinois. I think it's stopping for around 30 minutes or so.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thats the plan Tom. Pacific, Mo is on an old section of historic Route 66. The UP tracks run close
to the road. 4014 will be stopping for 30 minutes in Pacific. Might try to catch the locomotive on both sides of Pacific.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I think Pacific, Mo will be best bet for me. Pacific is on a section of historic Route 66.
UP tracks run close to the road. One of my Doctor's office is in Pacific. So I am familiar
with the area. can park at the office and walk to the tracks. Not far. One or 2 blocks.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Coming through Chester, IL. I wasn't there, I just found this on You Tube.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Not my video, but it is of 4014 arriving in St Louis Saturday. Union Station.
It will be downtown St Louis 9 to 3 today. And then leave Monday morning.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That is a well made video. It appears the lettering on the 4015 diesel is reflective paint. I have not seen that modeled on the Lionel AF diesels.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Here is another good video of 4014. Not in St Louis but Arkansas. I did not go downtown Sunday.
figured there would be too many people. After seeing videos, glad I did not go. Too many people.
Going to Pacific, Mo today.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

TOOOOOOO many people. Not one pic worth posting. I have been train watching for 40 years.
Never seen a locomotive draw crowds like 4014. I have seen 844, 3985, 1522, and many more.
The people loved Big Boy. It put a smile on most of the people. I thought Pacific, Mo would be a
good spot. I found a clear spot along Old Route 66. NO PEOPLE. I pulled over and then noticed 
signs saying "No Parking For any reason". Went into Pacific, a town of maybe 7,000. I did get to
see Big Boy. Heard it, smelled it. But failed to get any good pics. I will post some videos of Pacific
and Kirkwood when I find them. There are some professional camera people following Big Boy on
this tour.

There was a drone about 4 feet above 4014 as it pulled into Pacific.


----------



## rgs455 (Sep 19, 2015)

Lots of people in Pacific! The sensory experience was amazing!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Here is the part of the crowd at Kirkwood. And 4014 departing there.


----------

